# Any tips to jazz up my improvisation?



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Im getting more into jazz lately...and I think I am going to stick with it for a while anyway. Previous to this I have been mainly rock oriented in my soloing, and yeah mainly listen to stuff like satch. Recently, I have listened to some jazz guitar artists, but not enough yet to make much difference.

Currently, I am working on a jazzy rendition of White Christmas for my schools Christmas program, and I have all the chords and stuff down right now.

However, I am sticking a section between the chorus of the song for a few instruments in my quartet (electric guitar, bass, drums, keys) to take a bit of improv soloing...it won't be completely improvisation because we will be practicing beforehand...but I would GREATLY (emphasis added) appreciate some tips on how to jazz up my soloing for my part. 

The song is in the key of C major.

For the improv section it goes:

|Cmaj7 / / / |C#dim7 (or A7) / / /|Dm7 / / / |G7 / / Gb7 |(Fmaj7...)

for the Cmaj, I am thinking C lydian, but like how should I use C lydian? Arpeggios I guess?

for the A7 I am thinking A mixolydian?

The rest I dunno...Maj penatonic stuff works well and yeah I was blending in some extended Cmaj7 arpeggios (11, etc) and I am thinking...I could use different extensions on the arpeggios to suit the melody? Just some ideas...I would appreciate YOUR ideas though 

thanks in advance for your much needed and greatly appreciated help. :wave:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I was told that I should take tips from the melody...so maybe follow the melody somewhat tightly for the first part of my improv, then throw in some other stuff?


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> The song is in the key of C major.
> 
> For the improv section it goes:
> 
> ...


My opinon is that the the approach can be very simple. If you start breaking this down into individual chord scales, you'll make yourself nuts. I used to do this. Here would be my approach:

1) Cmaj - A7 - Dm7 - G7 is a classic I-vi-ii-V in the key of C, where the vi chord is a dominant 7 instead of a min7. All you have to do here is create melodic lines within the Cmaj scale and it will cover it all. 

2) If you want to accentuate the A7 and the C#dim7 in your line, just pick up the Db note which are in both chords. 

3) If you want to accentuate the Gb7, just pick up the note Bb in your line as a passing tone to the Fmaj7. 

Add some arpeggios to some of chords and try starting the arpeggio from a half tone below the first note. And of course, play around the melody line (which are notes made up of the C major scale anyway). But keep it all very simple and just think C major scale with the addition a some outside notes to accentuate some of the chord changes. Lastly, create your lines on one position on the neck and when you have something you like, repeat it in different positions. 

Hope this helps,

Lawrie


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Another suggestion for improvising (not composing, well maybe composing):

You probably have the melody and chord changes down quite well. Use the chord notes & melody non-chord notes within phrases to create quarter note lines or riffs (a bass line), mix these notes up and don't use every 1/4 note, strong beats and points of resolution are most important, keeping close to the original phrasings, lightly (because it's a Christmas song) pushing or pulling them rhythmically may also be appropriate. Add *any* note (from, chromatic and/or re-harmonized chord and/or scale implied by the melody non-chord notes, etc...) or combination of notes or silence (so important) in between the original "important notes" (connect the dots). 

Try to remember really awesome things you stumble upon, by repeating them in your improv a couple times and analyze them harmonically later so that you can apply the wonderful riff you found to other chord types/situations.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks guys! I tried incorporating this stuff yesterday a bit and its helping a lot! Thanks again


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

oh man i just read this thread
paul and fajah- you know those ice cream headaches?
you just gave me one.


----------



## Canman (Oct 21, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> I was told that I should take tips from the melody...so maybe follow the melody somewhat tightly for the first part of my improv, then throw in some other stuff?


You could get a little Djangolie by taking tones from the diminished scale a half step up from any dom7 chords-eg-A7 would see Bb Diminished-takes awhile to fit it together but if you get into trouble can just speed up and get the H out of there and head back to the mixo or the Lydian

Go with a g major scale but stick with the tonal centre of C mixing it with the C major scale. When playing the FM chord use C major around F note(F lydian).

At least thats how I approach it but I dont really know that much. -ha-ha-Yes follow the melody and dechipher the main tones of the scale and the function of the harmony it falls 

-then try some substitute chords and use the arpeggios from them to feel out the melodic substance.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks! I will try that too.


----------

